# Erster Schlag gegen die "Dialer-Mafia"



## Anonymous (24 September 2003)

Näheres ab morgen in der Presse.


----------



## sascha (24 September 2003)

Na, der "erste" Schlag ist es sicher nicht...


----------



## Der Jurist (24 September 2003)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft schrieb:
			
		

> Näheres ab morgen in der Presse.




Wo, welche Zeitungen kaufen?


Morgen, wirklich morgen odererst übermorgen. Wenn es morgen drin stehen soll, dann werden die Zeitung etwa jetzt 
gedruckt (23 Uhr), also dürfte nichts mehr anbrennen, wenn wir hier einen Tipp bekommen.
Copa deadline war sicher um 20 Uhr kurz nach der Tagesschau, im Lokalteil etwas früher.


----------



## sascha (24 September 2003)

> Wenn es morgen drin stehen soll, dann werden die Zeitung etwa jetzt
> gedruckt (23 Uhr), also dürfte nichts mehr anbrennen



Jo, Mitternacht ist selbst die Spätausgabe von Bild in Druck


----------



## kapiersnix (24 September 2003)

*?*

ich mach mal wieder meinem Namen alle Ehre!

????


----------



## technofreak (24 September 2003)

Die Staatsanwaltschaft schrieb:
			
		

> Näheres ab morgen in der Presse.



tf


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2003)

@ Die Staatsanwaltschaft 


Was sollen wir hier eingeben http://paperball.fireball.de, um an die Informationen zu kommen, die so kryptisch angekündigt sind?


----------



## BenTigger (25 September 2003)

*Just als Humorige Info*

Na Jurist, dank deines Tips mit Paperball hab ich mit Suchbegriff Dialer einen
interessanten Kommentar gefunden, bei dem ich schmunzeln musste 
*
Unter lauter Kriminellen: http://www.taz.de/pt/2003/09/25/a0245.nf/text.ges,1*


----------



## sascha (25 September 2003)

Noch besser als Paperball ist http://news.google.de/ - wo man von dem "Schlag" übrigens auch (noch) nichts lesen kann...


----------



## SprMa (25 September 2003)

Hmm.
Bislang nur ein "Schlag ins Wasser" und nicht "gegen die Dialer-Mafia".


Matthias


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2003)

Ein Schlag ? Wo ?


----------



## Gunnar Arthus (25 September 2003)

*Enten- Meldung*

hi Admins
Mit solchen Meldungen wird das Forum gelähmt, unglaubwürdig, ballastik.
Hau doch von unregistrierten Gästen solche Meldungen hinaus,
wenn sich kein Hintergrund aufzeigt.
Aus der ganzen BR hast Du reg. Leser, sie hätten Dir schon  längst  zuverläßig das allerneueste eingebracht.
Gunnar


----------



## KatzenHai (25 September 2003)

Ich hab's:

http://portale.web.de/Computer/?msg_id=3697306

Da hat doch eine hilflose deutsche Staatsanwaltschaft ein paar Dialer in das Netzwerk des US-Außenministeriums eingestellt - die Amis betrachten das jetzt als Attacke und gehen dagegen vor.
Morgen fallen die ersten Lenkgeschosse auf die Firmensitze von MP, TL u.a. - Bush liebt ja Schröder wieder - und die Kollegen von (...) beteuern ihre unglaubliche Nähe zu Großbritannien, damit sie nicht zwischen die Fronten geraten. Die RegTP stellt umgehend fest, dass die Lenkwaffe einen registrierten Hashwert besitzt und somit die Beweislast für den Einschlag bei TL und MP liegt ...

Keine schlechte Taktik gegen die Dialermafia ...

_(Tippfehler selbst editiert in dieser *Satire* - kh)_


----------



## Rechenknecht (25 September 2003)

Die Gewalt im Internet nimmt ja wiedereinmal neue Formen an. Jetzt selbst hier gegen unbekannte Dritte. Tz tz tz.


----------



## technofreak (25 September 2003)

Siehe auch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=26165#26165


----------



## Heiko (25 September 2003)

Ach Leute, haltet doch mal den Ball flach.
Warten wir mal, was da auf uns zukommt und motzen nicht einfach rum...


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2003)

*Die Meldung* auf die alle hier warten:

Meldung vom 25.09.2003 16:37

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/anw-25.09.03-004/






			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Bundesweite Polizeiaktion gegen Abzocke mit 0190er-Nummern*
> 
> Bei einer Aktion gegen kriminelle Abzocke mit 0190er-Nummern hat die Polizei 18 Wohnungen und Geschäftsräume in fünf Bundesländern durchsucht. Ein Verantwortlicher einer nordhessischen Internet-Firma wurde verhaftet, teilt das hessische Landeskriminalamt in Wiesbaden heute mit. Die Firma soll mindestens 280 Internetnutzer mit manipulierter Software um 37.000 Euro gebracht haben. Durchsuchungen gab es in Hessen, Berlin, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Sachsen-Anhalt. Anzeige
> 
> ...


----------



## Fidul (25 September 2003)

Ich persönlich tippe auf Herrn H. von der Firma I. aus E. Da hat vermutlich selbst die Auslagerung zur Firma I. in der T. nichts g.nutzt.  :bigcry:


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

Dazu paßt auch insbesondere der derzeitige Internetauftritt unter http://www.i*t*r*u*.de  :holy:


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2003)

Heise schrieb:
			
		

> ...  Durchsuchungen gab es in Hessen, * Berlin *, Nordrhein-Westfalen, Rheinland-Pfalz und Sachsen-Anhalt. Anzeige



*nexnet ?*
Sollte sich mein Wunsch vom Februar 2003 erfüllen? 

Damals  schrieb ich der nexnet:





> ... Darf ich Ihnen erläutern, weshalb ich mich auf das Wiedersehen vor Gericht freue. Ich freue mich deshalb, weil es sich nicht um das Amtsgericht in Zivilsachen, sondern und vermutlich um das Landgericht in Strafsachen handeln wird. Das Kriminalgericht in Moabit bzw. das Schöffengericht des Amtsgerichts Tiergarten warten schon. Sie werden wegen Geldwäsche vor Gericht stehen und ich als Zeuge bekunden, dass Sie alle meine Hinweis auf § 261 StGB in den Wind geschlagen haben. Das wird von großer Bedeutung sein, wenn die Frage zu stellen ist, ob Sie gemäß § 261 Abs. 9 StGB tätige Reue geübt haben oder nicht.  ...



vgl: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=11623#11623


----------



## Der Jurist (25 September 2003)

Liggy schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu paßt auch insbesondere der derzeitige Internetauftritt unter http://www.i*t*r*u*.de  :holy:



Uns Uwe !  8)


----------



## dvill (25 September 2003)

In guten Märchen bietet die gute Fee drei Wünsche an.

Der willkommene Gast wusste von "Ersten Schlag" zu berichten. Dann könnte ich mit dem Posting zum "Zweiten Schlag" und "Dritten Schlag" in Kürze gut leben und hätte auch eine Idee, wer dort zu den Nominierten gehört.

Mit den zwei nächsten in der Rangfolge würde man gut 90% der eMüll-Belästiger der vergangen 2 Jahre greifen und aus den Verkehr ziehen können zur Mahnung der Nachahmer.

Wie lange müssen wir noch warten?

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (25 September 2003)

Meine Frage, wenn es wirkich Interspam ist: Ist in so einem Fall eigendlich Gewinnabschöpfung denkbar? Das dürfte doch die härteste Strafe sein, wenn der ganze so schön abgezockte Gewinn vom Staat einkassiert wird.


----------



## sascha (25 September 2003)

also in bayern ist die gewinnabschöpfung gang und gäbe. wies in hessen ist?


----------



## DocSnyder (25 September 2003)

Antidialer schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Frage, wenn es wirkich Interspam ist: Ist in so einem Fall eigendlich Gewinnabschöpfung denkbar? Das dürfte doch die härteste Strafe sein, wenn der ganze so schön abgezockte Gewinn vom Staat einkassiert wird.



Wenn Interspam wegen der noch ausstehenden Ordnungsgelder (*) zur Kasse gebeten wird, wird es wohl nicht mehr viel abzuschöpfenden Gewinn geben...

(*) Interspam hat seit ca. April eine einstweilige Verfügung an der Backe und dagegen mehrfach verstoßen.

/.
DocSnyder, noch ein Bier aufmachend.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (25 September 2003)

DocSnyder schrieb:
			
		

> DocSnyder, noch ein Bier aufmachend.



Popcorn alle?
 :lol:  :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------



## technofreak (25 September 2003)

auch im Spiegel werden keine  Namen genannt  

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,267158,00.html


----------



## virenscanner (26 September 2003)

Nach Lesen des Artikels fürchte ich, dass hier bald wieder "Hammelplagen" ausbrechen werden.


----------



## technofreak (26 September 2003)

virenscanner schrieb:
			
		

> Nach Lesen des Artikels fürchte ich, dass hier bald wieder "Hammelplagen" ausbrechen werden.



Ich denke, dass du auf diesen Satz anspielst: 


			
				Der Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Staatsanwaltschaft Kassel, die das Sammelverfahren leitet, geht jedoch davon aus, dass die tatsächliche Zahl der Betroffenen noch weitaus höher sein dürfte.


da haben wir doch einen wunderschönen Thread : 
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=11984#11984


> *Sammelermittlungsverfahren*
> Ein solches Verfahren kennt das deutsche Recht. Es handelt sich, darum dass eine Staatsanwaltschaft
> mehrere Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem zusammenlegt und unter eine Aktenzeichen führt.
> Es ist die Bündelung mehrerer notwendigen Ermittlungsverfahren zu einem.


Vielleicht sollte man den Spiegelredakteuren die Lektüre dieses Threads ans Herz legen, 
dann werden wir in Zukunft vielleicht von den Hammelplagen verschont   

tf


----------



## KatzenHai (26 September 2003)

*Wer?*

Bestätigung aus eigener Wahrnehmung öffentlicher Informationen: 
Hessen-3-Abendnachrichten gestern - Bilder aus Ederbach, u.a. ein Türschild mit dem Text "Interfun" und Bilder des verhafteten Ex-Geschäftsführers H., der mal wieder die Unschuld vom Tale war ...

Es darf also als bekannt voraus gesetzt werden, dass es sich um die bereits dringend verdächtigte Firma handelt.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

Eder*tal* nehm ich an. Interfun-Server war ja offline.


Und ist es immer noch:



> Dieser Service ist auf Grund von Wartungsarbeiten derzeit nicht erreichbar.
> Wir entschuldigen uns für die Störung ..
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> NocSys-Team
> ...




Würde mich auch stark wundern, wenn die Rechner in der Asservatenkammer am Netzt wären.


----------



## technofreak (26 September 2003)

Es ist ja schon erstaunlich wie lange die eigentümlichen Geschäftsgebaren bekannt sind , bis jetzt 
anscheinend genug zusammengekommen ist, um die Herren erst mal aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen:
http://www.hr-online.de/fs/plusminus/2003021108.doc


> Staatsanwaltschaft Braunschweig,
> Postfach 45 12 , 38045 Braunschweig
> NZS - 912 Js .......	*25. Nov. 2002  *­
> Ihre Strafanzeige vom 11.10.2002 gegen die Firma Interfun GmbH wegen Verdacht des Betruges


----------



## Heiko (26 September 2003)

Unsere Justiz tut sich teilweise sehr schwer damit, mal jemanden einzusperren.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

Naja, ein Tatverdächtiger, der auf seinen Webseiten ankündigt in die Türkei umzuziehen, bettelt doch geradezu nach einem Haftbefehl wegen Fluchtgefahr. Welcher Richter kann dazu schon nein sagen?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ein Tatverdächtiger, der auf seinen Webseiten ankündigt in die Türkei umzuziehen, bettelt doch geradezu nach einem Haftbefehl wegen Fluchtgefahr. Welcher Richter kann dazu schon nein sagen?




.... insbesondere da der fliegende Teppich sicher schon im Wohnzimmer lag.


----------



## Anonymous (26 September 2003)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, ein Tatverdächtiger, der auf seinen Webseiten ankündigt in die Türkei umzuziehen, bettelt doch geradezu nach einem Haftbefehl wegen Fluchtgefahr. Welcher Richter kann dazu schon nein sagen?



Ist diese Ankündigung noch irgendwo abrufbar?


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

Prosecutor schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Kopie von der Interfun-Seite vom 22. September 2003 mit der Umleitung in die Türkei. Kopien beim LKA. Der StA habe ich es nicht geschickt, weil die nicht mehr soviel Post bekommen wollte. :lol:


Downloaden und dann öffnen.


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 September 2003)

Vieleicht will ja mal jemand anrufen und ein wenig kondolieren.
Im Google-Cache ist noch ein bischen von deren Webauftritt übrig.
http://www.google.de/search?q=cache...erfungmbh.de/team.php+interfun&hl=de&ie=UTF-8

MfG
L.


----------



## DocSnyder (26 September 2003)

Wer noch genügend Getränke und Knabberzeug übrig hat: im Jaginforum leckt die "Adult-Branche" ihre Wunden...

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## Der Jurist (26 September 2003)

@ DocSnyder

Danke für die Leseprobe. Jetzt brauch ich - nein, Popcorn ist nicht der richtige Stoff.


----------



## sascha (26 September 2003)

wers noch nicht geschafft hat, mitzulesen:



> Genau! So witzig finde ich das Ganze auch garnicht! Dank der ganzen Auto-Dialer, etc. haben wir nun die RegTP auf dem Hals. Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle die, die den Hals nie voll zu bekommen scheinen.


----------



## Fidul (27 September 2003)

Ich frage mich, ob der O. in Düsseldorf jetzt auch schon bibbert, ob er es noch bis zu seinen Firmen in die Karibik oder wenigstens nach Liechtenstein schafft. Tatütata...


----------



## Shaman (27 September 2003)

Nun, wenn die hessische Polizei so fleißig ist kann sie ja auch gleich mal bei Worldline und Goodlines vorbeischauen, darauf warte ich auch schon eine Weile. Da gibts bestimmt auch Hammelermittlungen


----------

